# Drop center rims strong enough?



## MaxGlide (Jun 17, 2010)

Hello all,

I was told that a drop center rim (26 x 2.125) is not strong enough for a bike with a Whizzer engine on it and that I should use S2 style rims.

What do you all think?

Right now I have chrome, drop center rims with 10g spokes in the rear and the same rim with 12g in the front. 

Thanks.... Wayne


----------



## bairdco (Jun 18, 2010)

i've got a bike with 1938, single walled rims on it, re-drilled and re-laced with 11g. spokes i'm using on a Colson with a chinese 2 stroke kit that goes 40+mph.

while the wheels aren't as strong as Worksman Clinchers, they're more than adequate for the bike. the bike was stored in a basement since the 40's and the rims are in excellent condition with no rust, so i felt confident using them.

depending, obviously, on the condition of the wheels, not to mention your riding style, they should be fine. it's up to you whether or not you feel confident with them or not, but as long as the rims are structurally sound, i wouldn't worry about it. just watch out for potholes...


----------



## MaxGlide (Jun 20, 2010)

Well the rims are in pretty god shape with only a bit of surface rust. Only one dent but that should come out. I will not be driving like a mad man, at the limit of speed. More like putting about town. Will definitely be careful.

I should be fine.

thanks.... Wayne


----------



## Donny G (Jul 4, 2010)

I run worksman style rear with  105's no problemo


----------



## chris crew (Sep 20, 2010)

I have a CWC All American with a Chinese two-stroke. I drive like a mad man on those 70 year old drop centers and have been for a year--they seem to be holding up fine.


----------

